# Draining gas tank (how to ??)



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

My 1965 GTO tripower convertible just arrived. The car fires up beautifully, but bogs a bit when mashing the throttle. I have inspected the spark plugs and they are awful (running crazy rich). What concerns me though is the smell of the spark plug (or the fuel on the plug). It does not smell like any plug I have ever inspected and I suspect the gas may be bad. It seems like it would be prudent to drain the fuel and install new filters and spark plugs (along with all of the other maintenance items).

My question is, what is the best way to drain the tank and possibly flush the system ? Should I just drain the tank and not worry about the carbs or fuel lines ? Thanks in advance!


----------



## 64GTOConvertible (Aug 28, 2016)

Drain the tank. disconnect the fuel line from the fuel pump and blow the lines out. Same from the pump to the carb. Replace all rubber while you are doing it, and new filters. New gas about 1/2 tank and a can or 2 of some sort of fuel cleaner. I live Chevron Techron, but YMMV. Should be good to go.


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

I would just get the gas level down enough to physically remove the tank. Open up the pickup, inspect,clean,replace. When I took mine out, I was amazed how it even ran, sock was hard, black and brittle. When the pickup is out, inspect the inside of the tank for water, dirt, rust etc. Replacement tanks and pickups are not that expensive. (new straps also)/ YMMV


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Any recommendations on the manufacture / brand of tank to use if I just replace the tank ? A new tank seems to be ~$150 - 210. Thanks


----------



## GulleyGulley (Nov 11, 2017)

Make sure to get one with the correct offset on the filler neck. Some have a straight filler tube that interferes with the bumper. They note to bend the filler tube! Just buy one with the correct bend.


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

GulleyGulley said:


> Make sure to get one with the correct offset on the filler neck. Some have a straight filler tube that interferes with the bumper. They note to bend the filler tube! Just buy one with the correct bend.


Any idea who makes / sells the correct gas tank ? Thanks


----------



## 64GTOConvertible (Aug 28, 2016)

The one I got from Ames fit right in my '64.


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

cij911 said:


> Any idea who makes / sells the correct gas tank ? Thanks


Look at part number GM37H. This is what I got, it has a slight bend in the filler tube. Fits 65-67


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Spectra out of Canada manufactures & distribute the majority of reproduction gas tanks for muscle era vehicles from the Big 3. These tanks ship oversize & are easily damaged in transit. Very expensive, anymore, to ship through FedEx or Oops, then often have to go through the hassle of getting a will call to pick up the damaged tank, & wait for another. 

One of the smartest ways to buy is through a local vendor who has an account, occasionally such vendors will set up at big regional Swappers or you can find them listing a wide variety of reproduction Camaro & Chevelle sheetmetal on Craigslist. If I was in Commiefornia, it would most likely be worth driving to examine at purchase from OPGI or other big local supplier.


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

If you are near Florida November 23-26 2017.

"Get ready for the 44th Annual Daytona Turkey Run. The largest combined Car Show, Swap Meet & Car Corral in the USA.

A FAMILY EVENT HELD IN THE INFIELD OF THE DAYTONA INTERNATIONAL SPEEDWAY"

http://turkeyrun.com/


----------

